# Identify Locomotive



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone identify the make and model of the locomotive in the photo?
http://www.vermontrailway.com/freight_photo_pages/f99_11.html

Possibly and EMD GP something?

I'm thinking the location is Sharon or Royaton VT and the river is the White River but not sure.
Thanks


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Found out online, she started as Atlantic Coast Line GP7u #103 and was rebuilt to GP16 standards. Here is a link with info and a photo, scroll down a bit until you see #802:

C&P #802


----------

